# Fedora 8 Queries.



## shady_inc (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok.So I have been doing a lot of distro-hopping recently.I have always had Ubuntu installed and wanted another distro as different from Ubuntu as it can be to have indual-boot.So, I checked out and tried to following ones:
Linux Mint :- Is just like Ubuntu
Sabayon Pro :- Sluggish on my system. 
PCLinuxOS :- Good, but not to my liking.
Finally, I installed Fedora 8 with KDE 3.5 today and I am quite happy with it.Now for the questions:

I share a common /home partition between Ubuntu and Fedora with all my music files in /home/_ubuntu-user_ folder.When I try to access them from Fedora, it says permission denied.Should I just set the file permissions to *rwxrwxrwx*.?
Should I install KDE 4.0 on Fedora or should I wait for KDE 4.0.1.?
Can I install Compiz-fusion and Emerald on Fedora.?
Sorry for being a pain in the arse.!
Regards,
shady_inc


----------



## mediator (Mar 1, 2008)

Logically, I guess, u'll need to have the same uid,gid on both the distroos to do that. So try changing the UID and GID of the concerned user on FEDORA to match the corresponding one on UBUNTU!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 1, 2008)

mediator said:


> Logically, I guess, u'll need to have the same uid,gid on both the distroos to do that. So try changing the UID and GID of the concerned user on FEDORA to match the corresponding one on UBUNTU!


This should work.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd suggest that yo umake a separate part. for your media (music, movies etc.) and make it fat32. That way you'll be far from any perms errors and can share it in Windows too (if you use it).


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 2, 2008)

> I share a common /home partition between Ubuntu and Fedora with all my music files in /home/_ubuntu-user_ folder.When I try to access them from Fedora, it says permission denied.Should I just set the file permissions to *rwxrwxrwx*.?


Have you  added FUSE gruop to your User Name if not Open User_Config via Kcontrol and head towards User Management and add FUSE grup


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> I'd suggest that yo umake a separate part. for your media (music, movies etc.) and make it fat32. That way you'll be far from any perms errors and can share it in Windows too (if you use it).


Making it Fat32 will lead to viruses intruding the system though it may not affect linux but it will win32.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 2, 2008)

^^^ Virus/worms etc. will NOT affect your media files!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ Virus/worms etc. will NOT affect your media files!


May be. I don't know. But if a virus enters the disk and is run by mistake in win32 it can cause disaster!


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 2, 2008)

mediator said:
			
		

> Logically, I guess, u'll need to have the same uid,gid on both the distroos to do that. So try changing the UID and GID of the concerned user on FEDORA to match the corresponding one on UBUNTU!


Can you please elaborate as to how I can do that.?


> I'd suggest that yo umake a separate part. for your media (music, movies etc.) and make it fat32. That way you'll be far from any perms errors and can share it in Windows too (if you use it).


Naw, I no longer need FAT32 now since I don't have Windows.Besides, I really don't want to go abot formatting and restoring back-ups again. 


> Have you added FUSE gruop to your User Name if not Open User_Config via Kcontrol and head towards User Management and add FUSE grup


I coudn't find User Config under KDE Control Center [is is same as Kcontrol.?]
Also, I get this message when I boot up in Fedora:

Sound server informational message: Error while initializing the sound driver: device: default can't be opened for playback (Connection refused) The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

Audio works fine though.But I still would prefer to get rid of this error.


----------



## mediator (Mar 2, 2008)

1.Checkout ur uid,gid in ubuntu first!

```
id
```

2. Reflect those changes in fedora
-change gid of group first to match that of ubuntu

```
groupmod group_name -g gid_no
```
-change the uid to that of ubuntu one and enter the gid u marked in previous step

```
usermod -g gid_no -u uid_no username
```
3. Also u might need to change the ownership of some files in fedora.


SIMPLE PROCEDURE
- login as root in fedora
- system => administration => user n groups
- delete the user, but not the home directory files (that r also shared in Ubuntu)
- add new user, enter the gid/uid manually to match that of ubuntu user with directory shared with ubuntu user.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 6, 2008)

I am facing some issues with yum here.Whenever  try installing any application, it goes as follows:

```
[root@localhost Jay]#   [root@localhost Jay]# yum install k3b
*devel.foss.org.my/%7Ekagesenshi/repo/pub//repodata/repomd.xml: [Errno 14] HTTP Error 404: Not Found
Trying other mirror.
Error: Cannot retrieve repository metadata (repomd.xml) for repository: kagesenshi. Please verify its path and try again
```
I have enabled kagesenshi and livna repositories.I get the same output when I even try "yum update".


----------



## mediator (Mar 6, 2008)

Seems like the address in ur kagesenshi repo is invalid! Issue the following code

```
cd /etc/yum.repos.d/
wget *devel.foss.org.my/%7Ekagesenshi/repo/pub/kagesenshi.repo
```
Now try ur luck.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 7, 2008)

No, I still the error

```
[Jay@localhost ~]$  cd /etc/yum.repos.d/
[Jay@localhost yum.repos.d]$ su
Password:
[root@localhost yum.repos.d]# wget *devel.foss.org.my/%7Ekagesenshi/repo/pub/kagesenshi.repo
--14:25:42--  *devel.foss.org.my/%7Ekagesenshi/repo/pub/kagesenshi.repo
           => `kagesenshi.repo.2'
Resolving devel.foss.org.my... 202.190.74.11
Connecting to devel.foss.org.my|202.190.74.11|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 149 [text/plain]

100%[====================================>] 149           --.--K/s

14:25:51 (4.28 MB/s) - `kagesenshi.repo.2' saved [149/149]

[root@localhost yum.repos.d]# yum update
*devel.foss.org.my/%7Ekagesenshi/repo/pub//repodata/repomd.xml: [Errno 14] HTTP Error 404: Not Found
Trying other mirror.
Error: Cannot retrieve repository metadata (repomd.xml) for repository: kagesenshi. Please verify its path and try again
[root@localhost yum.repos.d]#
```


----------



## mediator (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, I checked on n it seems that the repo supports only F7. 

I guess u shud remove kagesenshi and use livna only as it provides the compiz-fusion thing that u might be longing for.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 7, 2008)

Repos supported for Fedora 7 n 8 are -

default fedora (shipped)
default fedora updates (shipped)
livna
freshrpms
atrpms
planetccrma (don't use. their mirrors don't work).


----------



## mediator (Mar 7, 2008)

These r not the only ones. U can have adobe, jpackage, google etc too in ur repos. But I think shady wants the candy thing.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 7, 2008)

mediator said:


> These r not the only ones. U can have adobe, jpackage, google etc too in ur repos. But I think shady wants the candy thing.


Oops! forgot them


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,
I finally changed the GID and UID of my fedora user to match that of Ubuntu and can now access files in ubuntu user folder.
Removed kagesenshi.repo file from /etc/yum.repos.d/ and now yum is working fine too.
Made fedora multimedia capable by:

```
yum -y install totem-xine totem-xine-mozplugin libdvdcss libdvdread libdvdplay libdvdnav lsdvd xine-lib-extras-nonfree libdvdcss libdvdread libdvdplay flash-plugin libquicktime gstreamer-plugins-ugly gstreamer-plugins-bad
```
Now only one small but nagging problem remains.When I click on the Log Out buton from the K Menu, it sometimes works but sometimes, just nothing happens.I know I can create shortcut to run shutdown in terminal, but I would prefer it the normal way.Also, How do I get fedora to use pulse audio rather than ALSA.?


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 8, 2008)

create a shortcut in KDE with program path - /usr/bin/poweroff for shutdown & /usr/bin/reboot for reboot


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 8, 2008)

That's what I don't wanna do.I Don't have options to logout suspend etc., if I create shutdown shortcut.I prefer the normal way of going about it.

I think it's happening because KDE is not the default Desktop on Fedora cuzit works fine in GNOME+Fedora


----------



## mediator (Mar 8, 2008)

If it works fine in gnome, then it might be a bug. Try to update ur KDE. And fedora uses pulse audio by default.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 13, 2008)

Why does the Volume Slider always default back to it's original position each time I start Fedora.?I have to slide it back to maximum each time I boot Fedora.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

do as root(su -) :

```
alsactl -d store
```
^hopefully will save volume.


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> do as root(su -) :
> 
> ```
> alsactl -d store
> ...


Woah, That was quick.!  
Anyway it says:


> [root@localhost Jay]# alsactl -d store
> bash: alsactl: command not found
> [root@localhost Jay]#


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^
	
	



```
whereis alsactl
```


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Here's the output.

[root@localhost Jay]# whereis alsactl
alsactl: /sbin/alsactl /usr/sbin/alsactl /usr/share/man/man1/alsactl.1.gz
[root@localhost Jay]#


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

adjust the volume in "alsamixer" for the file /usr/share/sounds/login.wav  while playing that file in some player with full volume adjusted in that player(totem?)
then :

```
/sbin/alsactl store
```


----------

